# Unthreaded Tub Spout Leaks



## martingoon

I pulled off my tup spouts with the intention of replacing them but I'm having a hell of a time.  The sppout pipe is type without threads on the end so I'm just sliding the new spout on and tightening the screw on the bottom real tight with an allen wrench, but water leaks out the back of the spout on the shower wall.  Normally this wouldn't bother me but I'm afraid the water is just shooting back through the hole in the shower wall and into the wall.  Am I missing something?  There is a rubber o-ring in the new faucet that's in the correct place but no matter how tight I make the screw water just sprays back out and it's even worse when I divert the water tot he shower.

I've even been trying to put the old faucet back on since it worked before I took it off, but to no avail.  Any ideas?

Thanks 
marty


----------



## majakdragon

The O-ring is what prevents leaking. The set screw just makes sure the water pressure does not push the spout off the pipe. There may be something on the pipe that is allowing the O-ring to leak, or the ring is torn/split.


----------



## martingoon

The pipe itself is pretty old and corroded.  Could it be that I just need to sand it down or something to make the o-ring work better?


----------



## martingoon

And thanks for the input.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Martingoon:

Please don't overtighten the set screw because you're only damaging the copper pipe it slips over.

Typically, when someone installs a tub & shower faucet, they'll install it with plenty of copper pipe sticking out for the tub spout to slip onto.  Then, after they finish the wall ceramic tiling or whatever, they'll cut that copper pipe to the required length.  When they cut the copper pipe for the spout using a pipe cutter, the pipe cutter leaves a "ridge" at the end of the pipe which needs to be filed off.  Otherwise it'll cut up the O-ring of any spout you slip over that pipe.

It could also be any vertigris that's formed on your old pipe as you thought.

Take a small file and bevel the outer circumference of the end of the pipe to remove any ridge left behind by cutting the pipe to length.

Then, take a sand cloth and clean up the outer diameter of that pipe.

Wipe some dish washing detergent on the OD of the copper pipe and the ID of the o-ring inside the spout to act as a lubricant so that you can slide the spout onto the pipe easily.

Just tighten that set screw snug, but not tight.  Over tightening does no good, it only does harm.

Finally, read my post in the "Shower in a Tower Block" thread in this forum to learn about a better slip-on spout than you're probably using now.


----------



## martingoon

Wow, thanks much.  That really helps.


----------



## kok328

Yea, Nester is right, you may have distorted the copper pipe by overtightening the set screw.  A pipe cutter should leave you with a nice clean beveled edge.  I would go easy on the sanding because it is possible to reduce the O.D. of the pipe enough to allow the O-ring to leak.  Use silicon grease to lube the o-ring prior to install.


----------



## martingoon

Ah, I see where I went wrong.  I didn't read the damn instructions.  Once I put the plastic adapter and o-ring on the pipe before screwing on the extension nipple everything was fine.  I'll never get those 5 hours back.

PS never use one of those newfangled simple push in couplers on a pipe that you'll then have to screw something onto too.  Thanks eveyone.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Read instructions?!?!?

Pretty soon you'll be asking people for directions.

Don't be a "girlie man".


----------



## inspectorD

Just think of those 5 hours as orientation for freshmen. And yes we know...real men don't need no stinkin directions. Just lots of grunts, makes it sound like we're workin harder.
Looks like you get to help the next guy with the same problem.


----------



## Redwood

I'll tell you as far as tub spouts go the Delta pull down spout is about the most installer friendly spout I have ever seen.
Delta P/N's:
RP17453 plastic
RP17454 metal


----------



## mrdracke

Thanks man for replying how fixed your problem.  The spout I bought had no instructions and I could not figure out what I was doing wrong until I read how you solved it.


----------

